# NARS Mini Haul! (Photo Heavy)



## soglambitious (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey guys ... this just arrived today and I wanted to share with you guys what I got (I'm excited!)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2552/...7c0bdf.jpg?v=0
*Clockwise from top:  "Taj Mahal" blush, "Casino" bronzer,  "Torrid" blush, "Luster" blush*



*A CLOSER LOOK:*

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3441/...36af32.jpg?v=0
*NARS "Taj Mahal" Blush*


http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2597/...5b2075.jpg?v=0
*NARS "Luster" Blush*


http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2583/...ac727f.jpg?v=0
*NARS "Torrid" Blush*


http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2578/...552c34.jpg?v=0
*NARS "Casino" Bronzer"*


http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2550/...ba7759.jpg?v=0
*NARS Blush/Bronzers swatches on NC44/45 skin**: 
L-R:   "Torrid", "Luster", "Taj Mahal", NARS "Casino" bronzer. *


----------



## soglambitious (Jul 8, 2009)

The photos aren't showing up, so just follow the links


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice haul!! Enjoy ur goodies!!


----------



## theperfectqueen (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice haul.  I have a list of 8 NARS blushes that I want.  All I need is the $$ to buy them!!  Enjoy.


----------



## Licota (Jul 10, 2009)

Great Haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No problem clicking on the links.


----------



## snkatha (Jul 20, 2009)

great haul! am torn between whether to get albatross or luster though...maybe i'll get em both teehee


----------



## sayonara (Jul 25, 2009)

if you delete the "?v=0" in the url - the pics will show up =) great haul


----------



## sunshine16 (Jul 25, 2009)

It looks like the product (bronzer?) on right is bigger, or is that just the angle?


----------



## alka1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunshine16* 

 
_It looks like the product (bronzer?) on right is bigger, or is that just the angle?_

 
it's not the angle, the bronzers are in fact bigger than the blushes


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 26, 2009)

nice haul! enjoy!


----------



## justdance (Aug 14, 2009)

Love the Haul! And how are you liking the Luster blush. I am torn between getting it or not, though I have fair skin like NW25


----------

